# [Wake On Lan] WOL sur Intel Serverworks

## gbetous

Bonjour !

Je suis en train de paramétrer mes ordis pour qu'ils puissent s'allumer via le reseau. Un seul me résiste, et malheuresement c'est celui qui m'interresse le plus   :Mad:  !!! Il s'agit d'une  carte mère Intel SCB2  .

Pourtant ethtool me donne :

```

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: g

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

        Link detected: yes

```

et j'ai bien mis RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="no" dans le /etc/conf.d/rc

Si qqu'un a une idée...

----------

## anigel

Lorsque la machine s'éteind, est-ce que la diode de la carte réseau reste allumée ? Ou est-ce qu'elle s'éteind ?

----------

## gbetous

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Lorsque la machine s'éteind, est-ce que la diode de la carte réseau reste allumée ? Ou est-ce qu'elle s'éteind ?

 

Elle est allumée !

----------

## anigel

Si tu as Windows d'installé sur cette machine, qu'est-ce que le test d'extinction depuis Windows a donné ? Sinon, je ne vois pas...

----------

## gbetous

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Si tu as Windows d'installé sur cette machine, qu'est-ce que le test d'extinction depuis Windows a donné ?

 

Non, j'ai pas Windows dessus, c'est du 100% Gentoo   :Cool: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Sinon, je ne vois pas...

 

Crotte... tant pis...

Sinon au passage je me permets de te remercier pour ton petit HOWTO qui m'a bcp aidé !

----------

## loopx

heu ...

... y a des chances pour que ca fonctionne avec du wifi   :Embarassed:   :Question: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SnowBear

Dans le bios de la carte mère du serveur tu as activé le Wake On Lan ?

----------

## gbetous

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ... y a des chances pour que ca fonctionne avec du wifi    

 

Il me semble que non, ce n'est pas possible.

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Dans le bios de la carte mère du serveur tu as activé le Wake On Lan ?

 

Oui, c'est fait.

----------

## anigel

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Sinon au passage je me permets de te remercier pour ton petit HOWTO qui m'a bcp aidé !

 

Pas suffisament on dirait  :Laughing:  ! Mais merci quand même ^^. Au passage, peux-tu me donner l'identifiant PCI de ta carte réseau stp (le truc renvoyé par lspci concernant "Network Controller") ? Ainsi que le nom du module noyau concerné ?

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ... y a des chances pour que ca fonctionne avec du wifi    

 

Absolument aucune.

----------

## gbetous

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Au passage, peux-tu me donner l'identifiant PCI de ta carte réseau stp (le truc renvoyé par lspci concernant "Network Controller") ? Ainsi que le nom du module noyau concerné ?

 

C'est ça que tu veux ?

```

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0d)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0d)

```

C'est de l'Intel R Pro, je crois que le module c'est e100 ou qqchose dans le style (je mets systematiquement le reseau en dur dans mon noyau)

----------

## SnowBear

Ha j'avais aussi une carte Intel eeepro100 et... je pouvais la réveiller quand elle le voulait bien :/ .

----------

## gbetous

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Ha j'avais aussi une carte Intel eeepro100 et... je pouvais la réveiller quand elle le voulait bien :/ .

 

Je vais pas quand meme arriver au comble qui est d'utiliser le SEUL port PCI de la carte pour y mettre une carte reseau, et laisser les 2 ports reseau inutilisés !!!

arglll...

----------

## SnowBear

Ha...

tu fait le wol sur la bonne adresse mac ? (vu que du coup tu en a 2 différentes ^^)

----------

## gbetous

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> tu fait le wol sur la bonne adresse mac ? (vu que du coup tu en a 2 différentes ^^)

 

oui, oui, pas de risque (une seule est activée et branchée en fait, c'est eth0, le ifconfig n'affiche que celle-là)...

quoique j'ai rien à perdre d'essayer l'autre, sait-on jamais... cet aprem je m'y colle.

----------

## anigel

```

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0d)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0d)

```

Sincère condoléances... : tu vas bien devoir sacrifier ton port PCI... Bon, plus sérieusement, dans le fil de discussion cité ci-dessus, il y a un forumeux qui est arrivé à tout faire marcher, à condition de ne pas utiliser ethtool... Vas comprendre, Charles ^^.

----------

## gbetous

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bon, plus sérieusement, dans le fil de discussion cité ci-dessus, il y a un forumeux qui est arrivé à tout faire marcher, à condition de ne pas utiliser ethtool... Vas comprendre, Charles ^^.

 

Malheureusement j'avais commencé par tester ça (je savais pas qu'il fallait faire les qques manips dont tu parles dans ce HOWTO)...

Il ne me reste plus que mes yeux pour pleurer  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

